# Can't enable wifi on HP 2000 laptop?



## Emilyk41197 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is my first post here, so please excuse any mistakes I may make. My HP 2000 laptop isn't allowing me to enable my wifi. If I press F12, it enables and disables Airplane Mode instead of my wireless connection. I've had to do this before, and it was through the control panel I think? I'm using Windows 8 OS. Any help is appreciated,

Emily


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Airplane Mode on (enabled) is the brilliant new terminology meaning Wi-Fi off. Airplane Mode off (disabled) means Wi-Fi on. People were beginning to understand about switching wireless on and off so they had to change something to increase the confusion factor.


----------



## Emilyk41197 (Jul 10, 2013)

So (and I know I sound stupid), when the button is orange, wifi should be on? Right? Because no matter how many times I press it, the color remains the same. Thanks for any help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I have two HP laptops, with different types of wireless toggles, and on both the wireless LED is orange for off and blue for on.

Are you sure your toggle is the F12 key? Not the Fn + F12 key combination? You may also have an HP utility that can turn the Wi-Fi off. If so there probably is an icon for it in the Notification Area.


----------



## techinquirer (May 2, 2011)

HP computers have had a lot of problems with built-in wifi, particularly on laptop (or notebook) computers. Here is a link:

http://www.google.com/search?q=wifi+fails+or+failing%29+on+HP+computers&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=

I found a simple solution, but it is not free (unfortunately). But it does work well. Purchase a product made by Netgear, a USB wireless adapter, which is hyperlinked below:

http://www.netgear.com/home/products/wireless-adapters/simplesharing/wna1000m.aspx#


----------

